# Going to Maine!



## koshergrl

My nephew is getting married to a girl whose family is from.Bar Harbor so that is where we're headed! It's going.to. e fun. And I'm going.to.eat a LOT of lobster. The wedding cake.is.going to be cheesecake. 

And Acadia national park is.right there.


----------



## Alex.

Bring your camera Maine is beautiful.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Bar Harbor is absolutely fucking beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## Manonthestreet

Somebody call the privilege police


----------



## Hossfly

koshergrl said:


> My nephew is getting married to a girl whose family is from.Bar Harbor so that is where we're headed! It's going.to. e fun. And I'm going.to.eat a LOT of lobster. The wedding cake.is.going to be cheesecake.
> 
> And Acadia national park is.right there.


It was snowing in Maine yesterday. Take warm clothes.


----------



## koshergrl

Manonthestreet said:


> Somebody call the privilege police


Who is.privileged? Certainly not me...the girl's family has no money...so...who is.privileged?


----------



## koshergrl

Hossfly said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew is getting married to a girl whose family is from.Bar Harbor so that is where we're headed! It's going.to. e fun. And I'm going.to.eat a LOT of lobster. The wedding cake.is.going to be cheesecake.
> 
> And Acadia national park is.right there.
> 
> 
> 
> It was snowing in Maine yesterday. Take warm clothes.
Click to expand...

My niece is already there, she sent me pics today...sunny and beautiful.


----------



## koshergrl

I live.on the Oregon coast....the soon to be marrieds.visited us last year and she absolutely loved it because it.reminded.her of home. My two youngest kids are coming with. This is exciting, my nephew is.near to my heart.


----------



## koshergrl

[/ATTACH]


----------



## koshergrl

The small planes are a blast. On the way back, my son sat in the copilot's seat, which was fun for him.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## koshergrl




----------



## koshergrl

My sister performed the wedding, it was absolutely beautiful. The reception was so much fun...and the food. Maine food is amazing.


----------



## koshergrl

We stayed at the Asticou, it was pretty full up with us though the wedding was very small. Everybody stayed there...


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## koshergrl

We had like a six hour layover in Boston on the way home...ugh...but the bride, groom, and my niece were behind us and so we all met up and hung out together until we caught our flight back to Oregon.

We're starting to plan our next trip...a few ideas have been bounced. DC, Disneyworld, an Alaskan cruise....


----------



## Alex.

Nice photos


----------



## Kat

koshergrl said:


> We stayed at the Asticou, it was pretty full up with us though the wedding was very small. Everybody stayed there...





Great pics KG. Looks like a great place you stayed in.


----------



## koshergrl

Kat said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We stayed at the Asticou, it was pretty full up with us though the wedding was very small. Everybody stayed there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics KG. Looks like a great place you stayed in.
Click to expand...

It really was...and did I mention the FOOD? Apparently there is no.substandard food in Maine!!! Even the food at their little mini mart was over the top yummy.


----------



## G.T.

the best!


----------

